# Is there a paleo hand-held meal!



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My husband weighs about 350 pounds, and I might have convinced him to go paleo for the meals he eats at home. He was complaining of constant fatigue, so I brought up paleo as I know his blood sugars run too high. The thing is, his usual breakfast is a granola bar, because he can just pick it up and munch it while he goes out the door: he probably WILL NOT eat a sit-down breakfast!

Now, I can slice some ham into wedges, but that is all that I can think of. I am sure some of the people here eat paleo: is there any kind of grab-and-go meals that he can have?

Terri


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

Hard boiled are nice and portable. You can also make paleo "granola" bars with fruit, nuts, and seeds.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

That is a fairly good idea! I shall have to google some recipes for granola bars: they will be very close to the commercial bar he eats now!


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

I don't eat paleo, but I do eat low carb. Do they allow dairy on paleo? I sometimes make sausage, egg and cheese "muffins" Scramble up some breakfast sausage (I use turkey) and let it cool. Mix it with shredded cheddar cheese and place it in well greased or lined muffin tins. Add enough beaten egg to fill the tin. Bake at 375 until set in the middle. Let cool and remove from tin. I keep a couple days worth in a container in the fridge. 15 seconds in the microwave takes the chill off without making them piping hot.

Here's a recipe that makes an almond cheddar biscuit. You can add cooked, crumbed bacon to it:
http://www.genaw.com/lowcarb/almond_cheese_rounds.html


----------



## bracketeer (Dec 3, 2011)

this book http://www.amazon.com/Paleo-Aficion...87592732&sr=8-3&keywords=the+paleo+aficionado
has a great homemade nut bar recipe.
I make a double batch and we take them to work through the week.

We also make a "sandwich/wrap" with regular fixings of meat, cheese, etc. but use romaine lettuce (as a wrap/handle) instead of the bread or tortilla.

there is a lot of info out there, and many "paleo diets" one can try. http://www.marksdailyapple.com/ is a good place to start. I like his approach.

one can dabble with some of the food options at any time, but If you want to give paleo a try for real, I would strongly suggest to not reduce calories (of fat, I know fat is evil but, fat in place of carbs) while trying to transition from carb to fat centric fuel.

I have been on a paleo based diet for 8 months and have lost 35 lbs. and my blood sugars are waaaay better.

please don't do as my friend did; you can't increase your bacon and pork chops, and (add fatty food here), and still drink beer and eat bread, etc. lose the beer and bread and you might be on the right track.

sorry if that seemed a bit preachy, but I think paleo is the greatest thing since sliced bread if one does it halfway right.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

How about something like Pemmican? Here's a recipe that, like all recipes, can be added to or detracted from to taste:

*Pemmican Ingredients* 


2 lbs. of lean buffalo, elk, venison or beef loin.
1 1/2 lbs. of dried currant berries (or raisins, or dates, or dried apples, etc.)
Molasses to sweaten and for binding.
*Directions* 

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Cut meat into thin slices about 1/16 - 1/8 thick. Dry (oven--low heat) for 2 to 4 days or until thoroughly dry. pulverize dried meat to fine, almost powdery flakes. [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Add dried fruit and mix well. [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Add molasses to sweeten and bind mixture. [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mix well and knead into a big dough like ball. [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Pull chunks off big ball and roll into smaller 50cent size balls then flatten them. let sit for 2 days to dry. [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Eat as trail snacks. Will last for years. [/FONT]


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

My dh always loves a good burrito for breakfast chocked full of eggs and meat on a corn tortilla shell. It's not wheat so it's good to go.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Thanks, guys!

I apologize for not responding sooner: the Christmas rush has been keeping me hopping! 

I wrote down the ideas and I will be baking soon... but not until after Christmas!!!!!!

As a thank you, I have 2 recipes to share: an old one and a new one. The new one is very easy: I microwaved an apple and I put a tablespoon of flavored coffee creamer on it: it was sweet and tasty and GOOOD, and it reminded me a bit of apple pie with ice cream! Mind, I am a type 2 diabetic and I haven't had apple pie with ice cream for a very long time so I might be biased, but it was very good! I ate it skin and all.

For the other pet recipe of mine, blind bake a pie shell. Then, on top of the stove cook berries in a little water, stirring gently but constantly. Add a bit of cornstarch, cook until thickened, and take it off the heat.

Let the pie filling cool until it will no longer burn your fingertip, then stir in nutrasweet and pour it in the pie shell and you will have an excellent berry pie! Think about a pretty sprinkle to go on top as the cornstarch mutes the colors: I used to sprinkle raw berries on top to make it prettier! Keep refrigerated, of course.


----------



## tentance (Aug 16, 2012)

tomato soup in a to-go thermos is pretty paleo, along with veggie/fruit smoothies. the bulletproof executive makes an interesting coffee drink, though not strictly paleo
-hot fresh coffee
- no salt real butter
blend and enjoy. the butter will provide fat and nutrients to keep you sated.


----------



## toasterburn (Sep 30, 2013)

We eat paleo, and I'll just grab a piece of fruit on the way out. Usually a banana or an apple. And I'll brew a cup of hot tea to go with it.


----------



## OzarkFarming (Dec 26, 2013)

We eat Paleo but if you're looking for a solution for breakfast in the morning for him to get all the nutrients and energy that you would need for the rest of the day I would suggest getting one of those high-powered blenders and throwing whatever is needed in their fruits and other stuff to help his Energy. It's rAw nutrients it's good for you and it's tasty try a fruit smoothie with possible protein powder in it. And you would be surprised it feels you up


----------



## dukesilver (Feb 12, 2014)

Paleo eaters call that shake a "green drink". More nutrition in one meal than most people get all day. Have to be careful to keep the fiber, though. Juicing (aka pulling the fiber) will allow a rapid sugar uptake just like eating junk. Then comes the increased blood sugar, the insulin bomb and the runaway immune reaction. Not exactly hand-food, but a darned good breakfast when combined with a small chunk of meat.

Other recommendations were great as well - hard-boiled eggs, jerkey, pemmican, apples and oranges all travel well. My fav is homemade jerkey. Easy and cheap compared to the storebought stuff.


----------

